# Quality of "DEPO" brand headlight



## j-dub (Oct 22, 2000)

When shoping for headlights, is DEPO a brand name I should stay away from?
Thanks in advance
Jeremy


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Quality of "DEPO" brand headlight (j-dub)*

yes and no.
If you get the fogs....expect your turn signal base to be melted


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Quality of "DEPO" brand headlight (j-dub)*

Absolute garbage.. cheap, and you get what you pay for.
Go Hella or go home.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Quality of "DEPO" brand headlight (KevinC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KevinC* »_Absolute garbage.. cheap, and you get what you pay for.
Go Hella or go home.









Generally speaking, I agree.
I've heard of some stuff being garbage and some stuff "making par".
If I was looking at any manufacturer that had some garbage and some good stuff I'd stay away from all of it.
Go with Hella and know you'll be fine.
Later,


----------



## j-dub (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: Quality of "DEPO" brand headlight (nater)*

Thanks for all the replies everybody.
I will be passing on the DEPO's. I think I have struck a deal on some Hella smoked e-codes.


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Quality of "DEPO" brand headlight (j-dub)*

stey away from depo... 
All the beam pattern I had seen from them SUCKS!!


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: Quality of "DEPO" brand headlight (robin_lantigua)*

Interesting ...
The ones I had on my Jetta without fogs were just fine for the price I paid .... 
Now I must agree that if you're worried about quality, go with original HELLA with brand on the headlight. I never had problems with my Depo headlights though.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Quality of "DEPO" brand headlight (robin_lantigua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robin_lantigua* »_stey away from depo... 
All the beam pattern I had seen from them SUCKS!!


That is the feedback from the public yes!
We are currently running a GB on these *NON DEPO* alternative:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1495325

*CLICKABLE PICTURE:*


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Quality of "DEPO" brand headlight (Cullen)*

Cullen, *what is the brand on the above lights?*
IF they are E-Code, *why is there a DOT stamp on the lens?*


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Quality of "DEPO" brand headlight (paul_shark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul_shark* »_Cullen, *what is the brand on the above lights?*]

Known as InPro and also renamed to another name on here on the VWVortex








The DOT on the lens is the SAFETY part of DOT not the light pattern








You can clearly see the METAL BASED H4 bulbs in the picture!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: Quality of "DEPO" brand headlight (Cullen)*

Not 100% sure about the Jetta lamps but many manufacturers, when a totally clear lens/cover is involved, will mark it both as DOT as well as ECE because the same lens/cover is used on both DOT and ECE versions. They then will put a sticker on the back of the lamp saying something like "not ECE compliant". I saw this on a Cadillac Catera a few years ago...had ECE marks on the lens and I thought "WTF how is that possible?" and then saw the sticker on the back when I opened the hood.


----------



## VRSixRado (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Quality of "DEPO" brand headlight (gti_matt)*

We supply DEPO lights at the place I work (www.bavauto.com) and I have to inspect alot of the ones that come through. I would say that every third light I inspect is broken or damaged some way. They are just cheaply made and break easily.


----------

